# The clock is an hour behind... >> [SOLVED]

## Nebetsu

Here's my /etc/conf.d/clock

```
# /etc/conf.d/clock

# Set CLOCK to "UTC" if your system clock is set to UTC (also known as

# Greenwich Mean Time).  If your clock is set to the local time, then

# set CLOCK to "local".  Note that if you dual boot with Windows, then

# you should set it to "local".

CLOCK="UTC"

# Select the proper timezone.  For valid values, peek inside of the

# /usr/share/zoneinfo/ directory.  For example, some common values are

# "America/New_York" or "EST5EDT" or "Europe/Berlin".

TIMEZONE="Canada/Pacific"

# If you wish to pass any other arguments to hwclock during bootup,

# you may do so here.

CLOCK_OPTS=""

# If you want to set the Hardware Clock to the current System Time

# during shutdown, then say "yes" here.

CLOCK_SYSTOHC="yes"

### ALPHA SPECIFIC OPTIONS ###

# If your alpha uses the SRM console, set this to "yes".

SRM="no"

# If your alpha uses the ARC console, set this to "yes".

ARC="no"

```

Is there anything wrong here?Last edited by Nebetsu on Mon Mar 26, 2007 12:08 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## moocha

Daylight savings time rules changed since /usr/share/zoneinfo/Canada/Pacific was written, perhaps. Try

```
TIMEZONE="right/Canada/Pacific"
```

(don't forget to restart /etc/init.d/clock, or better yet to reboot to make sure all's well).

If that doesn't fix it, make sure you have the latest version of the timezone-data package installed. Currently, that's sys-libs/timezone-data-2007c.

----------

## Nebetsu

Emerged it and it worked. Thanks ^^

----------

## moocha

Don't mention it, anytime.

*hides*

I know, I know, it's an awful pun. I'm sorry. It's late and I'm tired  :Smile: .

----------

## tboloo

I know that topic is marked solved, but I have the same problem, and in my case solution didn't work.

My /etc/conf.d/clock

```

abt ~ # cat /etc/conf.d/clock 

CLOCK="UTC"

TIMEZONE="Europe/Warsaw"

CLOCK_OPTS=""

CLOCK_SYSTOHC="no"

```

I emerged sys-libs/timezone-data-2007c ->didn't work,  sys-libs/timezone-data-2007d, didn't work either. I've done emerge --config =sys-libs/timezone-data-2007c, which didn't help. I also check whether /etc/localtime points to correct zone - it does.

I'm kinda out of ideas, and my system still lags by one hour.  :Confused: 

----------

## psheldon

Thanks Guys! Just what I was looking for after pulling out my hair for about 2 weeks!

That "clock=UTC" changed to "clock=local" fixed MY 1 hour behind

regards

peter

----------

## sj200449

 *tboloo wrote:*   

> I know that topic is marked solved, but I have the same problem, and in my case solution didn't work.
> 
> My /etc/conf.d/clock
> 
> ```
> ...

 

TIMEZONE="right/Europe/Warsaw" should work for you now.

S.

----------

## DirtyHairy

I once went into a paradox situation where the system would be one hour behind, I would adjust the clock, and on the next boot, it would be turned back one hour. Removing /etc/adjtime did the trick for me; it is a file created when the system is starting that is used on shutdown to check for any difference between hardware and system clock; this information is then used to correct the time read from the hw clock on the next boot. Although I don't know how I managed to bring this mechanism into an inconsistet state, removing the file worked fine for me. It is recreated on the next boot, and the correction mechanism should work OK again...

----------

